# South Texas Mountain Lion.



## t.ccarter (Apr 28, 2014)

Think twice before stomping around in the south Texas brush...

What a lucky hunter.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## emed (Mar 16, 2015)

Dang- what part of S. Texas was it from? We have a couple on our place outside of Encinal.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Dang!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Meow meow woweow!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

That's a large cat, we had one in Pontotoc, seen several time one hunter was scared to shoot at it.

John


----------



## t.ccarter (Apr 28, 2014)

Webb county. Worst deer poacher in the brush.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Sweet trophy. Blond color phase black panther. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Wtg! !!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Congrats 
That's my dream kitty


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Nicely done.


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

Curious as to what the population numbers of these are in Texas. Anyone know?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

there's more than you think
they're main prey are deer and few if any hunter get their sights on one...
somma yall might have seen what I did there...


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*lion*

Did you earhole him....?


----------



## t.ccarter (Apr 28, 2014)

Running head on, turned his head to look at a coyote, shot him right beside his eye.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Give us some more info.

Head to tail length, weight, girth of its skull, sex...

So many details left out.

John


----------



## t.ccarter (Apr 28, 2014)

Male, just under 7ft. 170lbs.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome trophy!!

Congrats!!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

t.ccarter said:


> Male, just under 7ft. 170lbs.


Wow even more impressive.

John


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Congrat's. Are you getting it mounted?


----------



## t.ccarter (Apr 28, 2014)

Absolutely! He will be full body in our lodge most likely, having to wait is going to be a killer.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

old SoTx tradition is to fry and eat the cat balls...
makes you invisible/scent-less to deer


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I'm not that hard up for groceries. I guess I'll always be highly visible and always give off human odor. Maybe I will buy stock in Dead-Downwind to compensate. LOL!

BTW that cat is a trophy...congrats!

EJ


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats on a great trophy! I've only seen 1 in the wild and it was too quick to get a shot off.


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

Was that shot on the Sombrerito?


----------



## southtexastrophyhunter (Aug 26, 2009)

That's just super cool. Congrats on a heck of a trophy !!


----------



## t.ccarter (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you! Yes sir, Sombrerito ranch.


----------



## jimmyjames4900 (Mar 19, 2007)

Never seen a recipe for that. Maybe ask a Chinese food place? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Big Ol' Cat!!


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice Cat


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice cat! Do your homework on taxi selection for a fine cat like that. Cats (any predators)take a really good taxi to get it right. The eyes are everything! A few years ago someone posted a big cat that was done by a taxi somewhere in Colorado. (maybe somebody remembers the name) That guy nailed it. Best looking cat mount I had ever seen. I've seen a lot of decent mounts on 2cool but that's all the majority of them are. Decent.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Great cat. 

Philip Soucy in Montana is regarded as the best lion taxidermist in the country.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

pacontender said:


> Great cat.
> 
> Philip Soucy in Montana is regarded as the best lion taxidermist in the country.


Wow this guy is good too! #37 in his photo gallery from his home page is an extremely nice mount. Good call. To the OP again. Great cat!!


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

t.ccarter said:


> Thank you! Yes sir, Sombrerito ranch.


Ok cool I heard the story of a very large lion shot on the Sombrerito. Awesome trophy.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Jayco said:


> Curious as to what the population numbers of these are in Texas. Anyone know?


Not sure anyone really knows for sure. Estimates aren't easy to make and have to be made based on radio-collar studies, and mortality rates, so on and so forth.

But - on average, 158 +\- lions are killed in Texas every year by hunters, private land owners, old age, trapping, disease, cars, etc etc ... according to several sites I looked at. Most are killed by trapping.

I also saw that on one sky island in west Texas - 40 different cats were confirmed on one mountain, sky island being defined as a rugged foothill or mountain surrounded by flatlands.

When I worked in the Davis Mountains, our rancher with the help of a relocation program trapped about 50 cats a year for reintroduction elsewhere.


----------



## Greeber (Nov 10, 2015)

x2 Phil Soucy. He did my lion and did an incredible job. Wouldn't send another cat anywhere else. Does more lions than anyone else in the country. Well worth the price and the wait


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

That's 2cool, congrats!


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

awesome cat


----------



## rmp (Dec 18, 2005)

Great animal. I know a great taxidermist in Kansas if you need one. Just picked my brothers leopard up from him.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice Tom Travis, that's a big sob!


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

When I hunted the Pope ranch south of Marathon near Santiago peak the ranch foreman told us a trapper had been hired on a nearby ranch to trap mountain lions. In the next year he trapped 58 mountain lions and during that time not one single cat was seen by anyone other than the trapper!


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

JMAKO said:


> When I hunted the Pope ranch south of Marathon near Santiago peak the ranch foreman told us a trapper had been hired on a nearby ranch to trap mountain lions. In the next year he trapped 58 mountain lions and during that time not one single cat was seen by anyone other than the trapper!


Sounds about right ao guys i know that guide in the Gila NF in NM said they have only seen glimpses of 1 or 2 in a lifetime but everytime it snows they let out the dogs and catch one.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Have a nephew, Bob Rowe, in Stillwater, Ok who does some pretty awesome work. Here is a picture of a cat he did a few years ago. He has quite a backlog but from everything I've seen you wouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## t.ccarter (Apr 28, 2014)

There are more than anyone will know I would think. One of my guides was returning to camp with his hunter this past sunday, a week after I shot the cat, and saw another lion...

I guess I will set some kind of record after I find that one too! Hahaha.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Just seen a show about Mountain Lions on TV in the last few days.

The biologist said they are just like house cats when it comes to cat nip. They use it all the time to draw them in for game cameras. 

I would think you could bait a spot and get them to come back on a regular basis.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Drove up one laying across a sendero at around midnight once in Live Oak county. I must pulled to within only 15-20 feet. The cat slowly got up and walked off into the brush. Came back to camp and to this day I don't think anyone there believes me. 
Oh well. I distinctly remember how long that tail was.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Never seen one in the field but have heard them at night close to camp. There were a few carcasses that might lured them in. Think of regular house cats fighting in the dark x1000

Had a bit of a pucker effect heading out to the stand the next few days.


----------

